# TaxFreeway for Mac - for Canadian taxpayers



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

For those that prefer an off-line Canadian tax preparation software I'm just posting a recent email I received, and I'll be the fist to admit that I'm almost the worlds worst tax prep person, but their 'optimize' optinon alone has saved us a LOT of $$$ for the last few years that I've used it.



> "Dear customer,
> 
> All of our three software products, TaxFreeway (for Windows), TaxFreeway for Mac and TaxFreeway for iPad, are CRA Netfile certified for tax year 2010. Please download formal releases for the Windows and Mac products from website below.
> 
> ...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... "TaxFreeway for iPad"??? I'll let you iPad users decide on using that.


Why are you skeptical?

I'm more skeptical of people skeptical about filing taxes online in this day and age - you know, security paranoia like crazy.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm not sceptical at all and I don't know how you got that impression that I was, but with only very limited use with my son's iPad and my old failing eyes, I'll leave it to those that could use it.

And I still prefer to have all my tax software info on my Mac and available in case I need access to any old previous year's tax data. Just my personal choice and nothing to do with any " security paranoia" thanks.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Lars said:


> Why are you skeptical?
> 
> I'm more skeptical of people skeptical about filing taxes online in this day and age - you know, security paranoia like crazy.


I am old fashion.. I have an accountant - prepare all my taxes - so that way I know all that can be written properly or claimed properly is done - that way I do not screw it up..

As for online my accountant completes with the transaction online with the government of Canada's online service... ( I am a two time survivor of Provincial and Federal Audits.. do not wish the headache on everyone.. so invest in an accountant or HR block just to be safe )

As for the Government's online service - no risk - no hassle. I never claim to know anything about taxes but doing things online is pretty safe.. you are more at risk today by people stealing your garbage and going through it and applying online for a new credit card or mortgage. LOL

People put more personal information on Facebook than they should then question about doing online banking or taxes that to me is a joke :lmao:


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

We have an accountant and two small businesses and she files our return online. I used to do our taxes but not anymore, too complicated once you have a biz and mutual funds etc.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

pm-r said:


> I'm not sceptical at all and I don't know how you got that impression that I was, but with only very limited use with my son's iPad and my old failing eyes, I'll leave it to those that could use it.
> 
> And I still prefer to have all my tax software info on my Mac and available in case I need access to any old previous year's tax data. Just my personal choice and nothing to do with any " security paranoia" thanks.


Taxfreeway is not an online service !
You download the software and do it at home then you efile!
It has worked great for me for the last few years and I recommend it highly!

John


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

johnnydee said:


> Taxfreeway is not an online service !
> You download the software and do it at home then you efile!
> It has worked great for me for the last few years and I recommend it highly!
> 
> John


I know, and that's why I said in my first post- "For those that prefer an off-line Canadian tax preparation software...", and that includes myself. ;-)

And actually it uses NETFILE to nit pick, or print and mail the old fashioned way.

For only $14.95 (plus tax) for all our four family members: spouse, sister, mother and myself preparations I have found it to be an excellent choice and I've been using it for years after Quicken dropped the ball for off-line Mac users.

Edit: I guess for those running Windows it's even cheaper @ $9.95 + tax.
Bummer.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I prefer doing some forms of business and information exchange online from reputable companies rather than having lower level "analogue" middleman getting their hands on the data / transaction first, and then essentially doing the same thing online.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Huh??? I have no idea how you got the impression that their software does any such "... lower level "analogue" middleman getting their hands on the data" idea - it does no such thing.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish they would improve their website already....


What is the program like? I hadn't tried it in a while. I download and try it out this week.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'll admit that their website won't win any awards, but if you download the software it's fully functional with the exception that you can't print or use Netfile until it's paid for.

Give it a try.

PS: I have absolutely no connection with the company.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

pm-r said:


> Huh??? I have no idea how you got the impression that their software does any such "... lower level "analogue" middleman getting their hands on the data" idea - it does no such thing.


Perhaps Mr. Mayor may have been referring to (analogue) accountants, not the software.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I've been using TaxFreeway for several years now - it works fine and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.

Normally I would complain about the UI but I use this app once per year so I'll let I go.


----------



## sateach (Dec 20, 2009)

I've used TaxFreeway for the past three years and I love it's simplicity. I can't speak for those people who have complicated incomes and oodles of write-offs (political party contributions ??), but for the rest of us.... this is a great software. At $14.95, it's a great deal as well.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I'll echo the last two comments. I have been using TaxFreeway since 2007 and I'm very happy with it. I don't like the fact that it's $5 more for Mac users, but the $15 cost is very reasonable for what it does. One of the things I like about it is you can import the previous year's return and it pulls the relevant information into your current year, saving prep time.


----------



## islander (Jan 31, 2001)

Another TaxFreeway user here—this will be the third year. I've also begun to tinker with the iPad version as well. It's so far pretty much the same as the regular Mac version. Once you transfer the old tax file (e.g., taxfile.X09) from a Mac to the iPad—via Apps>File Sharing in iTunes—you can just carry forward the previous year's info and then enter the current data.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

Caution: if you are in Québec, this software cannot be used as it does not do the Québec provincial tax form.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Québecers pay taxes?? I thought the reason the rest of us do is to keep them supported. ;-) But a good point.

But it seems that they have a choice with TaxTron and maybe some others.
Tax Software For Canada

As I recall, the general Canadian Mac support for in-house preparation when they were properly OS compliant went from QuickTaxn (then they dropped Mac support) then to GriffTax which became TaxTron and I recall suffering with TaxTron from 2004-2006 and even the later years versions don't seem to have any raving reviews - quite to opposite it seems.

And hence my switch to TaxFreeway for Mac starting in 2007. But then again I don't live in Québec either.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

pm-r said:


> Québecers pay taxes?? I thought the reason the rest of us do is to keep them supported. ;-)
> 
> And hence my switch to TaxFreeway for Mac starting in 2007. But then again I don't live in Québec either.


Yes and it's quite apparent why!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

FWIW, I've used StudioTax for the last 2 years without any problems.

Well, one problem...it's only available on Windows.
But it's a separate downloadable program and best of all, it's FREE!

You would think with the explosion of Mac users, someone would jump on this and make a really easy to use tax program. That said, there's probably not a whole lot of money to be made especially with the available online offerings.


----------

